# Lay of the land?



## Fool4fishin (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi everyone. I haven't been down to Pensacola since early spring. Lots of construction going on. Especially the bridges. I usually fished 3MB, Bob Sykes, Ft. Pickens, and sometimes PCB. I'm wondering has access changed to any of these areas, particularly 3MB?
My b'day is in a few days. I really want to hit the road south and come fill my cooler with some fresh fish!!!


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

All of those are still accessible.... well I don't really know about PCB since I don't get down that way much especially since the hurricane.. 

Getting to the 3M fishing bridge might be a little more complicated than you remember because of the new bridge construction and the closure of the lanes going to old bridge. 

They've started cracking down on people being out at Fort Pickens after the gate is closed unless you have a registered camping spot.


----------

